# Healthy Recipes



## Tina (Sep 1, 2007)

Please post your healthy recipes here.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 2, 2007)

We found a great recipe for Pepper Lime Chicken in Sunset Magazine, that Guy and I love, and is definitely a healthy recipe.

*Pepper Lime Chicken*

2 skinless boneless chicken breasts 
2 limes (juiced) or 4 Tbls lime juice
1+1/2 Tbls ground pepper (I have also used lemon pepper)
1 Tbls Sugar (you may substitute Splenda)
1/2 tsp sea salt (or regular salt)
1 Tbls Olive Oil (EVOO)
1/3 cup water

Mix all ingredients (except chicken) in bowl, submerge 2 chicken breasts in liquid. Marinate in refridgerator (covered) for 30-45 minutes. Grill 4-5 minutes in each side and serve.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 2, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> 1 Tbls Sugar (you may substitute Spenda)



Your typo made me giggle, I think I'll call it that, since it is pricey...thanks for the recipe. Keep 'em coming folks. This fat gal needs all the help she can get!


----------



## Michelle (Sep 2, 2007)

*Vegetable Quinoa*

1 cup quinoa, rinsed
1 14.5 ounce can vegetable broth
1/4 cup water
1 small onion, chopped
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 medium sweet red pepper, chopped
1 small carrot, chopped
1/2 cup chopped fresh broccoli
2 garlic cloves minced
1 teaspoon dried basil
1/4 teaspoon pepper

In a small nonstick skillet coated with nonstick cooking spray, toast quinoa over medium heat until lightly browned, stirring occasionally. Add broth and water; bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, for 14-18 minutes or until liquid is absorbed.

Meanwhile, in a large nonstick skillet sauté onion in oil for 2 minutes. Add the red pepper, carrot, broccoli, and garlic; sauté 3 minutes longer. Add the basil and pepper; cook and stir just until the vegetables are tender. Stir in quinoa; heat through.

Note from cook: I think I should have cooked the quinoa longer. Maybe the red variety needs a bit longer? In the recipe the regular is called for. 
Note from me: I liked the crunchiness of her quinoa and wouldn't cook it longer.

Therefore, test the doneness and cook it to your liking. 

View attachment quinoa pilaf.jpg


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi, I'm lazy and don't do stuff that takess effort!  One of my favorite things:

"Refried" beans:

Soak pintos overnight, a couple cups in eight cups of water. Drain off the water. Cook for two hours on low with a little salt and pepper, garlic, cilantro, cumin to taste.

Whip up in the blender or smash with a potato masher by hand. You can blend in cheese for taste. This will keep in the fridge for a few days or freeze for two months.

I really like this best with diced tomato and peppers, wrapped in a tortilla, but it's good spread on cornbread too, and it's a great addition to sandwiches in place of mayo.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 2, 2007)

My favorite lately is just your favorite veggies steamed until tender but not mushy over brown rice or whole grain pasta. I either use just salt and lemon pepper or my favorite store bought pesto! Yummo!:eat1: :eat2: :eat1:
 
Or I coat the veggies in a lemon sauce I make in a pan with some chicken stock - fresh lemon juice and some lemon rind with sugar to sweeten to your taste and thickened with corn starch. This is soooooo good.


----------



## Tina (Sep 2, 2007)

I am thrilled to see that recipes have been posted! They all look really good. I'm definitely going to be making perhaps all of these when I'm at home in Montreal. Poor Eric doesn't really cook, and therefore, being busy and all, his diet really suffers and is lacking in good, fresh food. I'm going to take care of that one real quick. Each one of these sounds like something we would both like. 

When it's warm out (and it is right now, as we usually have our _real_ summer weather in august and september), I love various kinds of salads. This ie one that I like to make.

*Tuna Pasta Salad*

A box of whole wheat elbow pasta, (good stuff, and the larger elbows, too, not the dinky ones one would see in mac & cheese packages), cooked until al dente.

Put in strainer/collander and then run cold water through it thoroughly. Drain well and then stir just a tiny bit of olive oil through it so it doesn't stick.

1/4 of a sweet onion or purple onion, chopped the way you like it

About a cup or so of mayo -- I like Veganaise, and often also pair it with lowfat greek yogurt, as it's much healthier and still tastes good. You can also stir in a bit of ranch dressing mix, if you like, but not as much as you'd use to make the dressing, but probably about 1-1 1/2 Tbls worth.

A large jar of artichoke hearts, drained, and with the tough bits cut off.

Some black olives, if you like them (I'm not a fan).

Note: some variations are... sundried or fresh, seeded tomatoes, fire roasted red and yellow bell peppers (marinated in a jar is just fine), cucumbers, mushrooms, or whatever sounds good to you.

Two smallish cans of tuna. I buy mine from Trader Joe's because there is absolutely no preservatives in them, unlike the mainstream brands. I get one can of regular, and one can of salf-free and flake them both together in a bowl until there are a few largeish chunks, but it's not all large chunks and it's not all flaked out, either. A mix of both.

A bit of garlic powder, sea salt and/or pepper to taste. A nice, fresh grate of parmesean, asiago or romano is tasty, too.

Mix together and refrigerate for a couple of hours or overnight.


----------



## Esme (Sep 5, 2007)

Michelle said:


> *Vegetable Quinoa*
> 
> 1 cup quinoa, rinsed
> 1 14.5 ounce can vegetable broth
> ...



YAY! My health-food-store-owning friends are tracking me down some red quinoa. I'm so excited!


----------



## Michelle (Sep 5, 2007)

Esme said:


> YAY! My health-food-store-owning friends are tracking me down some red quinoa. I'm so excited!


 
 I tried to find some this past weekend and couldn't. My friend got hers from a friend in Florida. Good luck - I'll be curious to see what you think of it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2007)

Healthy? How about easy and delicious, too? 

Squash Stew

Four cups water
Four medium potatoes diced and peeled
Large size can of undrained diced or crushed tomatoes (I have started using italian style canned tomatoes- OMG, it is divine!)
Four medium yellow squash cut up into slices (zucchini is okay too- or you can use squash and zucchini if you wish)
1 pound lean ground beef
Salt and pepper to taste 


Make TINY meatballs out of the beef and brown them until thoroughly done. Add them to boiling water along with all the other ingredients. Simmer soup on medium heat until the taste of the meat blends well with the veggies (you will know by taste when it's done  ) 

Enjoy!


**you can make your own variations of this stew- just add more of the listed veggies or add some others that you prefer- just add more water to accommodate the additions - you can't have too many vegetables


----------



## lemmink (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, this has quinoa too. Not super healthy, but it's a good alternative to other types of cookie/sweet things as it's actually got oodles of vitamins. quinoa is one of the SUPER foods so I'm sure that cancels out the amount of sugar. 

i'll be trying out that other quinoa recipe, looks yum!

1/2 cup honey
1/3 cup raw sugar
1/2 cup margarine
1/2 cup peanut butter
1/2 tsp vanilla
1 cup rice flour
3/4 quinoa flakes (you can buy 'em, they look like museli with the big bits out)
1/2 cup mixed chopped nuts.
add a bit of baking soda if you want them more chewy than crunchy

preheat oven to 175 C. beat honey sugar marg pb & vanilla until it's creamy. mix rice flour, quinoa flakes, and then add the honey mixture to that and beat until it's all blended. then put teaspoon-sized dollops on a baking tray and bake 'em for about 12-15 minutes until they're a gold/brown colour. 

cool for about 1 minute.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 6, 2007)

If I ever find any quinoa, I'm going to try that, Lemmink. Looks good!

P.S. Re the recipe I posted -- I don't use non-stick pans because I own birds. If you have birds, never put their cages in the kitchen and also don't use non-stick cookware, as the fumes from it that we can't smell can kill birds (as can scented candles, air freshener, etc.). I figure this is okay to put on the health board as it's relating directly to the health of birds!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Sep 6, 2007)

I've made this recipe MANY MANY times over the years and it is always a favorite. It's best made a day ahead and serve at room temperature. Perfect for Thanksgiving ( or any other big family get together) because it doesn't need to be hot. Very easy to double the recipe as well. 

Carrots with Paprika and Capers

*Ingredients*

4 teaspoons olive oil 
2 teaspoons Hungarian sweet paprika 
1 cup diced sweet onion 
7 cups (1/8-inch) diagonally cut carrot (about 2 pounds) 
1/2 cup water 
6 garlic cloves, minced 
2 tablespoons capers 
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley 


*Preparation*
Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add paprika; sauté 30 seconds. Add onion; sauté 5 minutes or until tender. Add carrot, water, and garlic; reduce heat to medium-low. Cover and cook 10 minutes or until carrot is tender. Add capers, vinegar, and salt; uncover and cook 8 minutes or until liquid almost evaporates. Sprinkle with parsley. 

Yield
8 servings (serving size: 3/4 cup)

Nutritional Information
CALORIES 89(26% from fat); FAT 2.6g (sat 0.4g,mono 1.7g,poly 0.3g); PROTEIN 1.9g; CHOLESTEROL 0.0mg; CALCIUM 46mg; SODIUM 315mg; FIBER 4.3g;


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle said:


> *Vegetable Quinoa*
> 
> 1 cup quinoa, rinsed
> 1 14.5 ounce can vegetable broth
> ...






YUM-O, I've been looking for a good(read easy..lol) recipe for quinoa and this just might do the trick...thanks


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 6, 2007)

Veggie Crockpot Chili

One bag of Morningstar meat crumbles
one can black beans
one can kidney beans
one can diced tomatoes with chiles
one can no salt added diced tomatoes
lots of chili powder(I like it spicy but add less if you don't)
ground cumin
1 envelope onion soup mix

Mix all in a crockpot and cook on low for 8 hours


----------



## Esme (Sep 6, 2007)

There's a whole healthy snack thread that I started a while ago on the Foodee Board.

Just thought it might apply to this thread too. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24325


No, I don't know how to change the link to words like you guys do... sorry:doh:


----------



## lemmink (Sep 7, 2007)

Can I mention that bok choy is the world's most awesome vegetable? Here's a very easy little stir fry we do. But um, it includes lime, lemongrass soy sauce, so I don't know how easy that is to find. It's not really a home made meal but it's great for a quick meal, is filled with HEALTH and tastes delish:

Mushrooms
Yellow capsicum
Bok choy
Soba noodles.

Just chop up as much of the veggies as you want, fry them up with a slathering of soy sauce. Boil the noodles. Once they're ready, stick the noodles in the veggies, add more sauce, and HEY PRESTO: healthy dinner. 

We had some pizza tonight which was amazing too, so I might suggest these toppings for a pizza:

thinly sliced sundried tomato
asparagus sliced
fried mushrooms and capsicum
olives
basil+garlic sauce (pasta topping)


----------



## Esme (Sep 10, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I tried to find some this past weekend and couldn't. My friend got hers from a friend in Florida. Good luck - I'll be curious to see what you think of it.



YAY! My friends were able to order me some, so I should have it by Friday, or Monday at the latest. I'm so excited!

It's also available from Amazon... I checked, but watch the sizes. I didn't want ten pounds of quinoa!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.homegrownharvest.com/quinoa.html

This is an amazing link - a wonserful book and eating plan and there are some really amazingly good recipes:

http://www.bodyecologydiet.com/


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 11, 2007)

This recipe came from a book called "Light and Healthy Recipes" my mom had years ago. It's tweaked a tiny bit and can be tweaked more to your liking as well. Go crazy and enjoy. I just made this last night. It's good.


Chicken Vegetable Soup

3 Cups vegetable juice (V8 or equivalent - I use low sodium)
2 Cups water
5 Cups finely chopped cabbage
2 Cups sliced carrots
1 small to medium onion chopped
1 Celery stalk chopped (I skip this - I HATE celery!) 
2 Cups of chopped broccoli
1 12 oz can of diced organic tomatoes, drained
1/4 tsp black pepper
2 Tablespoons chicken bullion (I use reduced sodium)
1-2 Tablespoons of sugar to taste (optional - use Splenda or skip sugar/sweetener altogether)
2 chicken breasts (approximately)
Paprika
garlic
olive oil

In a large pot, mix together vegetable juice, water, cabbage, carrots, celery, broccoli, tomatoes, onion, black pepper, and bullion, bring to a boil then turn down heat to simmer for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Taste broth and decide if you want to add sugar or sweetener. In a separate skillet, cook chicken with a small amount of olive oil, add a tablespoon of garlic and sprinkle liberally with paprika. Cook to nearly done, then chop or shred chicken and add to soup. I usually sprinkle more paprika into the soup at this point. Allow to simmer an additional 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Esme and Sandie.


----------



## Esme (Sep 12, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Thanks Esme and Sandie.



Psst... *opens trench coat* Wanna buy some quinoa? I got the red kind. I can hook you up. You know you want it!


----------



## Carrie (Oct 1, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> We found a great recipe for Pepper Lime Chicken in Sunset Magazine, that Guy and I love, and is definitely a healthy recipe.
> 
> *Pepper Lime Chicken*
> 
> ...


Everyone, this marinade is TO DIE FOR. I added minced garlic, and really, it's just out of this world. Am making it for the second time tonight! 

Thanks for posting it, Sandie!


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, that's good to know, Carrie. I wanted to make it while I was visiting Eric, but not being a citrus fan, he didn't sound too thrilled. But when I make it if I love it, he'll just have to live with it.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 2, 2007)

missaf said:


> Keep the healthy recipes coming! My new medicinal diet regimen is very strict, and rather blah!
> 
> 60 carb limit per day
> no wheat, soy, milk or cheese, or sugar
> ...



*
Are you allowed to have honey?
Can you take vitamin supplements?
I also do 6 meals a day 
*


----------



## texasdreamer (Jan 4, 2008)

Fried green beans have become a staple for me in the past year. I throw a bag of frozen green beans in a bit of olive oil and let em simmer on medium for a about ten minutes covered the turn up the heat and uncover em. Season them with a seasoned steak salt and sprinkle with feta...Lord its good?:eat1:


----------



## Risible (Jan 4, 2008)

texasdreamer said:


> Fried green beans have become a staple for me in the past year. I throw a bag of frozen green beans in a bit of olive oil and let em simmer on medium for a about ten minutes covered the turn up the heat and uncover em. Season them with a seasoned steak salt and sprinkle with feta...Lord its good?:eat1:



My husband, a Southerner, loves fried green beans, though I've only made them fried in bacon grease, which is too greasy. I'm going to try them your way; thanks for the idea!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 13, 2008)

One of our favorite ways to eat green beans lately is to steam them in a pan, then in a separate fry pan, cook sliced sweet onions in olive oil, when they're almost translucent, add some bacon bits, then add some red wine vinegar (or apple cider) and some sugar, blend together then add the (drained) steamed green beans, stir it all up and serve right away. I'm not sure of the vinegar and sugar amounts since I always eyeball it based on the amount of beans I cook. For the two of us it might be about 1-2 tbs of vinegar to 1 tbs sugar.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 24, 2008)

I just realized this thread was here. Sometimes I am so bad at seeing what is right in front of my face!
Anyhow.....
I just wanted to add my 2 cents and say that I subscribe to Cooking Light magazine and they always have tons of healthy recipes and good tasting ones too! I've made so many of them that I got from the magazine over the years and have never been disappointed! They have it all from snacks to desserts to complete meal menus. You might want to check it out. :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 24, 2008)

One thing I have majorly started to love:

Lettuce wraps. Stuff in homemade "refried" beans or avocado and spinach and tomato and peppers. I don't like anything that dirties extra dishes.


----------



## Tina (Feb 20, 2008)

Not a recipe, but I have a rice cooker and I make a batch of brown rice and add it to things like soup, or frozen dinners that have rice, or need it. I take out the white rice and add the brown. Or for those dinners that don't have any rice but need it, I add my rice. Just did that for brunch. Had a yellow chicken curry with green beans and red peppers frozen meal, and I cooked that and added the brown rice to it. That with a small bowl of blackberries and some yogurt on top, and some iced green tea, was a good meal.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> We found a great recipe for Pepper Lime Chicken in Sunset Magazine, that Guy and I love, and is definitely a healthy recipe.
> 
> *Pepper Lime Chicken*
> 
> ...




I've made this a couple of times now, just wanted to say thanks for posting the recipe! I am not super fond of pepper, so I only use one teaspoon and let my husband add more at the table to his. I added some garlic to the whole mix and since we don't have a grill, I bake it in the oven with chunks of sweet onion and the marinade. It's so moist, so yummy... still haven't figured out the best side dishes to accompany this, but I'm working on it. There's a mango salsa cous cous on the market I've had an impossible time finding since moving to Cleveland, I think that or perhaps mexican rice, corn with peppers.. anyway, the marinade's awesome.


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Tina...I've been doing that with the brown rice too. Make a big dish of it (it lasts forever in the fridge), and it becomes very easy to make a quick stir fry / fried rice sort of dish...of course with just a bit of olive oil and whatever vegetables I have on hand. 

Anyway, just thought I'd post this dish, as it's become one of my favorite go - to meals. It has a definite comfort food quality to it. 

*Chicken Pueblo*

A one pot chicken meal

In a large frying panwith a smidge of olive oil,
Brown your chicken pieces on both sides. 
I generally use 3 legs & 3 thighsyou can use any combo/quantity of chicken pieces you want, skinless or not, its all good. 

Drain off any excess fat. 

Add to pot
1 can of diced green chilis
1 can of white (cannellini) beans, including the liquid
a couple chopped jalapenos with or without seeds (I use about 1/2 the seeds, gives some nice heat)
4  6 cloves of chopped garlic. 
2 cups chicken broth (if you have it, if not, water)
Salt and pepper

Simmer for 40 minutes.

Add 1 cup of rice.

Simmer another 20minutes.


You can also add a can of artichoke hearts to this, and it is good, but not mandatory. 


---------------------------------------
And this one has become my favorite basic thing to stock in the fridge. It's very versatile...you can eat it as is, or add lettuce for a bigger salad, or add some pasta for a pasta salad, or use it as a salsa, or add it to a bean burrito, it's all good. I always feel very healthy after having it as a snack!

*Pepper and Garbanzo Bean Salad*

Quantities given are for either a small or a large batch. I suggest the large batch, cause its addictive and keeps well!


2  4 Peppers , small dice If possible, use all four colorsred, yellow, orange and green
1  2 Jalapeno peppers, finely chopped, with or without seeds
3  6 stalks of celery, with leaves if possible, small dice
½ - 1 bunch of green onions, finely chopped (red onion would probably be fine too)
1  3 cans of canned garbanzo beans, drained 

Dressing
Juice of 1 or 2 limes
Equal amount of grapeseed oil (Im sure other oils would be fine)
About ½ - 1 ½ t cumin, to taste
Salt and pepper

Whisk dressing together and pour over salad. Keep refrigerated.


----------



## Tina (Apr 3, 2008)

That looks _so_ good, Janelle. Thanks for posting the recipe.

And yeah, it's amazing how long the rice keeps in the fridge. It's about time for me to make another pot


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 3, 2008)

hrmm not all that healthy, but it's a way to reduce caloried in a cake...wehn youre not making it from scratch anyway...

1 box of cake mix + 1 can of diet sprite (or an equivalent)...bake normally...and tada


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 3, 2008)

Everbody talks about the benefits of eating dark green vegetables, but I found most of them -- collards, mustard, chard -- hard to like, until I learned to stir-fry them in a Tbsp of oil (I prefer peanut or olive oil, since they're monounsaturates). Season with salt, pepper, and tabasco, and toss in some bacon bits if you like (I prefer it without). Surprising!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Everbody talks about the benefits of eating dark green vegetables, but I found most of them -- collards, mustard, chard -- hard to like, until I learned to stir-fry them in a Tbsp of oil (I prefer peanut or olive oil, since they're monounsaturates). Season with salt, pepper, and tabasco, and toss in some bacon bits if you like (I prefer it without). Surprising!




This actually sounds good....and reminds me of how they are seasoned with fatback or bacon here in the south while they are cooked 
I do suspect your version is much healthier.


----------



## wistful (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a healthy recipe I've been meaning to try for a while but haven't gotten around to yet.It's supposed to be a side dish but I don't see why you couldn't make it the main meal especially if you're a vegetarian or just trying to eat less meat in general.It seems tasty...I looove chickpeas and spinach... simple to make and easy to modify.

Greek Chickpeas & Spinach 

Serves: 4 

INGREDIENTS
1 large onion, peeled and finely chopped 
2 cloves garlic, pressed or minced 
2 teaspoons olive oil 
2 cups precooked chickpeas or 1 (15 oz.) can garbanzo beans, drained and rinsed 
2 tablespoons fresh dill weed, finely chopped
1/2 lb. fresh spinach, cleaned and chopped or torn into bite-size pieces 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 

DIRECTIONS
1. Using a large frying pan, sauté onion and garlic in oil over medium heat for 2 minutes.
2. Add chickpeas and dill. Stir-fry for 5 minutes. 
3. Add the spinach, a little at a time. Drizzle lemon juice over all ingredients and cover with lid.
4. Cook 5 minutes or until the spinach shrinks. Stir to combine. Serve hot.


----------



## amyintx (Apr 14, 2008)

I keep several bags of frozen veggies in my freezer at all times for one of my favorite quick meals. I throw some olive oil in a pan and add a boatload of peas, greenbeans, corn. Cook on medium, covered, salt and pepper and season to taste. In the last five minutes cook on high uncovered and the bottom veggies are crispy and crunchy. You can add things like goat cheese or the like but I like em plain.:eat2:


----------



## TropicalFish (May 24, 2008)

This is one of my favorite recipes. If you use low sodium chicken broth and not too much dark meat, this recipe is very healthy. Throw in some veggies if ya like!

Roasted Chicken with Risotto and Caramelized Onions

INGREDIENTS

* 4 tablespoons olive oil, divided
* 1 onion, chopped
* 1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
* 1 1/2 cups uncooked Arborio rice
* 1/4 cup dry white wine
* 7 cups hot chicken broth
* 2 tablespoons butter
* 2 cups chopped cooked chicken breast
* salt and pepper to taste
* 2 tablespoons chopped fresh thyme

DIRECTIONS

1. Heat 2 tablespoons of the oil in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Stir in the onions and saute for 15 to 20 minutes, or until the onions are a dark golden brown. Remove from heat, stir in the balsamic vinegar and set aside.

2. Heat the remaining oil in a separate large skillet over medium heat. Stir in the rice and mix well. Let heat for about 2 minutes, then pour in the wine. Reduce heat to medium low and start pouring in the broth about 1 cup at a time. Add more broth as each cup is absorbed. Continue in this manner until all the broth is absorbed and the rice is al dente, about 20 minutes.

3. Stir in the reserved onion mixture and allow to heat through. Remove from heat and stir in the butter and chicken. Season with salt and pepper to taste, and garnish each serving with fresh thyme.


----------



## ashishverma011 (Sep 20, 2017)

Sandie S-R said:


> We found a great recipe for Pepper Lime Chicken in Sunset Magazine, that Guy and I love, and is definitely a healthy recipe.
> 
> *Pepper Lime Chicken*
> 
> ...


This sounds really yum and a quick one. Thank you for sharing this with everyone.


----------



## Rahul123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Fried potatoes, chicken and milk...wow, yummy.


----------



## LizzieJones (Oct 4, 2018)

GREEK STYLE 
BROILED FISH FILLETS 
2 lb. fish fillets
1/2 c. olive oil
3/4 c. lemon juice
1 tsp. chopped mint
1/2 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. cayenne pepper
Greek olives
Lemon wedges
Butter a broiling pan. Blend the olive oil, lemon juice, chopped mint, salt and pepper. Beat with a wire whisk. Place the fillets in the pan. Spoon the sauce over each fillet and broil. Baste frequently until side is done. Turn over and repeat for other side. Fish should flake easily at touch of fork. Garnish with olives and lemon wedges.


----------



## LizzieJones (Oct 4, 2018)

Serve it on a bed of lettuce, spinach or kale.
HEALTHY CUCUMBER, TOMATO AND AVOCADO SALAD
INGREDIENTS:
1 English cucumber
4 Roma tomatoes
3 ripe avocados
1/2 red onion
1/4 cup parsly
Juice of 1 lemon
Salt and black pepper to taste
2 Tbsp. extra virgin olive oil
sliced olives
INSTRUCTIONS:
1. Place sliced cucumber, tomatoes, avocados, onion and cilantro in a large salad bowl.
2. Toss with olive oil, lemon juice, salt, and pepper.
Add a boiled egg, tuna, shrimp, or any protein you like.


----------



## LizzieJones (Oct 4, 2018)

pumpkin seeds
butter-flavoured cooking spray
salt and pepper to taste.
garlic salt (optional)
Rinse seeds; discard any stringy membranes. Spread seeds into single layer on rimmed baking sheet. Let stand 3 hours or until dried.
Heat oven to 350°F. Spray seeds generously with cooking spray; sprinkle with salt, pepper and garlic salt if using
Bake 8 to 10 min. or until lightly browned, stirring after 5 min.


----------

